# Campfire Tails 2012!



## LunarFenris (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey there y'all. This is a thread about this years Campfire Tails, a friggin' awesome camping con held in Oregon.

Went last year for my first con and as super pleased by the con itself, the people and everything else. It's gonna be in a couple weeks (August 2nd - 6th) and I'm pretty gosh darned excited. (Registration it closed though, so if you wanna go check into next year!)

For any who's going or interested in talking about it, inquire within. If you didn't know about it, I suggest planning it next year if you like camping. Much fun is had. :3


----------

